# skil 91704 stacked stile rail kit



## redneckworkshop (Aug 14, 2011)

hello, my name is nathan whitehead. I live in Eufaula Al. i am trying to see if anyone has used the skil 91704 stile&rail kit for making raised panel cabinet doors. I tried for the first time with this kit yesterday and it seems to me that it was made for 1/2 " stock. any information about this kit would be helpful.thankyou


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Nathan.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

redneckworkshop said:


> hello, my name is nathan whitehead. I live in Eufaula Al. i am trying to see if anyone has used the skil 91704 stile&rail kit for making raised panel cabinet doors. I tried for the first time with this kit yesterday and it seems to me that it was made for 1/2 " stock. any information about this kit would be helpful.thankyou


Hi nathan - Hard to find any info on that set. Best I could find was on the skil site which said 1/2 rail stile set, 1/2" shank. That leads me to believe you're assesment is probably correct. I haven't any experience with Skil bits, I've seen them in Wal-Mart but haven't been impressed enough to give them a try. You might try here for a budget set that will do 3/4" stock. So far everything I've tried from here has been a decent value.
2pc 1/2"SH Traditional Ogee Rail & Stile Router Bit Set | eBay


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

We have some members that tried the Skil bit set and took them back and got a good set.

=========


----------



## redneckworkshop (Aug 14, 2011)

*thanks for reply*

thankyou for the replys. I am trying hard to get used to this forum. I am hoping to make some friends here. The package said 1/2 -3/4 stock. In my opinion it is aimed more for 1/2'' stock. Im not going to return it because I can see where it may be usefull for some cabinets. I probally should have researched better before i bought it. I guess i had to learn the hardway. I have been framing new constuction res, homes for 17 years. I have always loved working with wood. I am new to cabinet biulding and wood furniture. I am in love with it already. I have a lot to learn. I ve biult three sets of cabinets so far , one of which was raised panel doors. I used a table saw for everything(panel-stiles-rails). I would greatly appreciate any information on most efficiant way to biuld raised panel doors. I only have routing table with dewault 1/2'' collet router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

That's great, You can't have to many router bits.

NIB Skil 1/2 " Stacked Stile & Rail Kit # 91704 | eBay

To make panel doors I suggest you get the video below

Cabinetmaking Made Easy-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood
Marc Sommerfeld's New Expanded DVD Collection

==========



redneckworkshop said:


> thankyou for the replys. I am trying hard to get used to this forum. I am hoping to make some friends here. The package said 1/2 -3/4 stock. In my opinion it is aimed more for 1/2'' stock. Im not going to return it because I can see where it may be usefull for some cabinets. I probally should have researched better before i bought it. I guess i had to learn the hardway. I have been framing new constuction res, homes for 17 years. I have always loved working with wood. I am new to cabinet biulding and wood furniture. I am in love with it already. I have a lot to learn. I ve biult three sets of cabinets so far , one of which was raised panel doors. I used a table saw for everything(panel-stiles-rails). I would greatly appreciate any information on most efficiant way to biuld raised panel doors. I only have routing table with dewault 1/2'' collet router.


----------

